# Landkreis oder Stadt egal?



## killahoroz (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

am 20. fängt mein Fischerlehrgang an. Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:

ich wohne im Landkreis Kassel. Ist es egal, ob ich die Prüfung bei der Behörde in Stadt Kassel oder bei der im Landkreis Kassel ablege?

heute wollte ich das poliz. Führungszeugnis beantragen. Die Frau hat mich gefragt, ob die das Zeugnis zu mir nach Hause oder zum Landkreis Kassel schicken sollen. Da hab ich gefragt, ob das nicht egal ist. Sie hat geantwortet, dass das vllt. nicht anerkannt wird, wenn sie es zu mir nach Hause schicken. Wie war das bei euch?

gruß


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

das ist völlig lax, wo du die prüfung ablegst. es sollte nur in dem bundesland sein, in dem du gemeldet bist. den fischereischein beantragst du dann in deiner gemeinde.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

Ich bin mir momentan unsicher, ob es in Hessen eine Bestimmung gibt, dass die Prüfung in dem Kreis abgelegt werden soll (möglicherweise auch muss) wo man seinen Erstwohnsitz hat. Ich meine aber eine solche Vorschrift gibt es nicht.
Ob Stadt oder Kreis hängt bei Dir einfach davon ab, wer die Prüfung abnimmt. Mit der Anmeldung zum Lehrgang wirst Du zur Prüfung angemeldet. Im Übrigen agiert steht die Stadt Kassel als kreisfreie Stadt einem Landkreis gleich. Behördentechnisch ist das also eine ebene.
Wie es sich mit dem Zeugnis verhält sollte sich aus den Unterlagen ergeben, es gibt da verschieden Varianten. Am besten Du nimmst diesen Schrieb und besuchst nochmals die nette Frau beim Amt. Die sollten Dir da helfen können. Im Zweifel kannst Du aber auch mal beim Verband anrufen, Frau Zeitz wird Dir gerne helfen. 

http://www.hessenfischer.net/verband/kont.htm


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

Für Hessen k.P. aber für NRW ist es sehr wohl wichtig, man kann zwar in der Nachbarstadt, Kreis etc. die Prüfung ablegen aber nur mit Sondergenehmigung seitens der eigenen Gemeinde/Behörde


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

geh zur fischereibehörde oder ruf dort an dann kriegst du ne genaue auskunft.
fischereirecht ist nun mal überall anders geregelt.

gruß antonio


----------



## schleienjäger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

fischereirecht ist doch ländersache,dan müste es eigentlich egal sein wo man die prüfung macht.hauptsache im gleichen bundesland,will das aber nicht mit sicherheit sagen,bei unseren korintenkackern von behörden.#qgruss harald


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

Die Länder können bestimmen (qua Gesetz oder Verordnung), dass die Prüfung in dem Kreis abzulegen ist wo man seinen Wohnsitz hat. Das ist rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden.


----------



## schleienjäger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Landkreis oder Stadt egal?*

ist aber ein scheiss gesetz.wie fast alles in diesem sauland geht doch nur um kohle.total bürgerfeindlich:vgruss harald


----------

